# The Devil's Den....True Evil Never Rests!..(pics)



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some of the very few pics that we were able to take this year. We were so focused on all of the other aspects of running a the Haunt that we overlooked the picture taking! There is a video also that I will upload in the near future. I want to edit it some and I will put it up for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

....more


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

....a few more...


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

.... a couple more....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

WoW!!!!!Man you got a freaking sweet haunt.....I love the blood and gore great job do you got any vid's love to see the haunt in action.....


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't like using gore but wow I love it! I would **** myself if I went through there


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> i don't like using gore but wow I love it! I would **** myself if I went through there


We are bringing the "gore" back!!! Thanks for the compliments. These pics really don't do it justice....it was alot of fun and no one expected what they really got......


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

great job man - im sure you got a lot of good scares - what device did you use to hold the guy up who is hanging?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm with U bro the more gore the better....My haunt has gone from simple gore to extreme gore we have changed every year but that what are crowds want so we give it to them....


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Gore and more......thats how we roll. We are going to push it to the limit next year. We will see how it is received, hopefully we won't get shut down! We actually had rotting cow tongue and pig intestines in the butcher room which gave it that "real" rotting flesh smell! 

1031fan, thanks for the compliment. Like I said, the pics are really last minute and we didnt have time to stage everything so you could see the really cool stuff. We hung him from the ceiling with a full body harness and a caribeaner(spelling?) We used mountain climbing gear.
People freaked out when they realized he was real! It worked awesome....95% of the patrons thought he was a maniquin...they would touch his hand, push him, then.....he would start screaming and thrashing and people just went nuts trying to get away!......good times.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the fridge pic very cool
nice haunt


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I gotta agree... I am usually not a fan of the gore, would rather have spooky, but what you did looks closer to a horror movie set than anything I've ever walked through. Props for your props. Yours is one of the few haunts I would actually enjoy going through, I think.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys......next year is really going to be something! 

I am still trying to get the video up......stay tuned!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool Stuff, What did you put in the hanging plastic body bags?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

body's............


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

omfg! Love it! I checked out the site its pretty cool! When im old enough to drive, Ill have to come by!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

...come on by...this year is going to be nuts...we are working ON A FEW SURPRISES THIS YEAR.........check out the site again when you get a chance...its updated.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Love the site


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I checked out your site and I noticed that you have made some update's and I have to say The site itself look's great. However I'm not sure why I have to be the bearer of bad new's. I found The Journal of Henry Lee Allen and some of the Crime Scene pages are missing link's.
The Legend is awsome.. and to anybody that visit's your site from The HauntForum, Do Not under any circumstance goto the DeathWish link. Just a piece of advise.
Cool site, Thank's for showing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

why don't go there? virus?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You went there, didn't you Sickie?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> I checked out your site and I noticed that you have made some update's and I have to say The site itself look's great. However I'm not sure why I have to be the bearer of bad new's. I found The Journal of Henry Lee Allen and some of the Crime Scene pages are missing link's.
> The Legend is awsome.. and to anybody that visit's your site from The HauntForum, Do Not under any circumstance goto the DeathWish link. Just a piece of advise.
> Cool site, Thank's for showing.


Man. thanks for the info on the links not working properly....getting that fixed ASAP!

We do not recommend ANYONE use the Deathwish link......it really is a "Deathwish" and no, it is not a virus or anything that may harm your computer.....

Thanks for the compliment on the site and it will be fixed and updated ASAP!


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

wow, thats a bloody mess! lol! Curious, what kind of music/sound fx do you have accompanying so many gore scenes? Any "misting" going on? With that much blood, I'd have a scene with a guy axing a body with strobe light and the very moment people enter, have another guy squirting the patrons once or twice from the dark with a water bottle... 1st reaction of blood is squirting on them. Just an idea.. Maybe a bad one. lol


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

The deathwish link doesn't work. It tries to open a yahoo account. I tried sending it to a gmail account. Cool site.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

dflowers said:


> The deathwish link doesn't work. It tries to open a yahoo account. I tried sending it to a gmail account. Cool site.


Thanks for the compliments...

I just tried the Death Wish link and it seemed to work for me......I did notice that the Journal doesn't open and the crime scene photo's dont all open like they are supposed to......
We are working to fix these ASAP as well as add videos and more pictures...

check back soon!


----------

